# hello



## burnsyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello fellow humans i am a newly diagnosed don't know what type yet diabetic person as the nurse at my surgery is on holiday for a month....Sort of know about diet ,exercise and all that stuff so just getting my head down and getting on with it...Im 46 and have enjoyed a good life of going to the football with my mates and eating pretty much crap food..The only hard thing i face is not being able to drink ten pints on a saturday...But hey life goes on and i must admit i feel happier and healthier with my new found life as being on a diet with good food is what my body needed..I got a blood moniter and my morning numbers are around 6.0 and my after meal numbers tonight afer a sweet potato and fish are after 6.3...Must admit don't understand if these are ok untill i see nursee on monday...I hope they give me a presciption for the lancets and test strips otherwise im going to have to work saturdays!!!!    Thanks for reading and hope as time goes on i will get to know a bit more from you all 
                                   take care mike


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi burnsyboy, welcome to the forum  How did you come to be diagnosed? Were you put on any medication? If not then I think you are most probably Type 2 with numbers like those, as a Type 1 would normally expect to rise very high very quickly without insulin.

Your numbers are excellent, by the way  For Type 2 diabetes (NICE 2008)  the ideal to aim for is:

Before meals: 4-7mmol/l
Two hours after meals: less than 8.5mmol/l

So it seems you fall nicely within that range. How long after eating do you test?

Have a browse of the information in our Useful links thread, and please let us know if there is anything we can help you with


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

*hello northerner*

Hi northerner,IM on a diet of low carbs.no sugar,good protein ,low fat kinda stuff.Started reading on forums like these and learnt alot...If im not sure about something i google it or come here..I got diagnosed by the doc as i went in with lower back pains and had a wee test with high sugars..hbac was 9.1...I sort of knew i suppose i was type 2 through reading through the sites but there is a lot of contridictions out there...How long have u had diabetes and do u cope well with it?


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

*sorry*

I test 2 hour after meals...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> Hi northerner,IM on a diet of low carbs.no sugar,good protein ,low fat kinda stuff.Started reading on forums like these and learnt alot...If im not sure about something i google it or come here..I got diagnosed by the doc as i went in with lower back pains and had a wee test with high sugars..hbac was 9.1...I sort of knew i suppose i was type 2 through reading through the sites but there is a lot of contridictions out there...How long have u had diabetes and do u cope well with it?



I was diagnosed just over 4 years ago. With hindsight, I had quite obvious symptoms, but being a bloke didn't trouble the doc with them as I thought it was probably just my age  I'm actually a lot healthier now than I would have been without the diagnosis I'm sure. I was pretty healthy before, in fact I was due to run a marathon the week I got diagnosed, but I caught a virus which completely knocked my pancreas for 6 and I ended up in hospital.

Since then I've been very lucky I think, as my levels have been very well controlled - HbA1c has always been in the 5%-6% range apart from when I was diagnosed, when it was 11.8  

I think the more you know about this, the better. And also to understand that whilst we may have some things in common, we're all individuals so we have to find out what works for us, so good for you for finding out what is possible and seeing how it might apply to you


----------



## Mark T (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum burnsyboy


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi burnsyboy a warm welcome to the forum from me


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

*hi*



Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum burnsyboy



seems like your doin ok mark ,,hope my statistics read like your improvements in the future...


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

*hi*



Steff said:


> Hi burnsyboy a warm welcome to the forum from me



Hi steff seen u about all over the forums...cheers for the hello..


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> Hi steff seen u about all over the forums...cheers for the hello..



Yup that's me like horse muck me I'm everywhere lol


----------



## jalapino (Jul 19, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> The only hard thing i face is not being able to drink ten pints on a saturday



Welcome .....10 pints eh???? wooo hoooo......lol...well you can still have guilty pleasure's....or what's the point??? i have a cheeky drink on the weekend and does not mess about with MY bl to much just depends on what i eat....if anything ....my point is you gotta have something to look forward to, just go easy


----------



## robofski (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike, plenty of people here to answer your questions or listen when you want to have a moan!  You sound like you're very positive and making progress even before you've seen the DSN so that's a great start.

Many T2 struggle getting testing strips prescribed, I hope your not one of them, try and show them how your using the results from your self funded strips to make informed decisions about your diabetes and how different things affect you, as has been said, we are all different and there is no 'One rule fits all' so you need information to make good decisions.

Dan


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2012)

Another welcome to the forum - sounds like you've done a fair bit of reading/lurking


----------



## becky_boo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there and welcome =),

Im in the same boat as you I only got diagnosed on the 3 weeks ago with type one so I know how you feel at the moment.
I think the fact they have left you to control it with diet means your type two, I am type one and was taken into hospital and put straight on insulin.

I like Northerner had all the symptoms but just ignored them and did not bother with going to the doctors un till I had lost well over a stone and a half, lost 4lbs in the 3days before I got taken in and couldnt even lift my arms up I was so weak! So went GP and got sent straight to A&E. Northerner you thought 11.8 was  , mine was 22.8!!!!! =S So was not a well bunny.

But i have found this place an excellent place to talk and even if you have nothing to say just seeing there are other people as confused and AHHH about this as you is a comfort! 

You are right, what other disease can you get that allows you to get physically fitter, more healthy and strengthens your mind (calculations) and strengthens your will power to!

You just need to stay positive and know if you need to vent there are people to hear, also its fine to break down now and again ( I did in a spectacular was on sunday in which my boyfriend found my crying in the dinning room looking like a panda from my mascara! I then spent the next day in my pj's and didnt get out of bed apart from to have two bubble baths) But you just need to pick your self up and think tomorrow is a knew day and things will be ok =)

Good luck with everything and sorry for the essay .

Bekki


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Well said Bekki !   In a way it does stregthen you mind.  Good luck mike with results when the "nurse" is back from her hollies.  Is there no one else in the nhs or is she some exppert


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Well said Bekki !   In a way it does stregthen you mind.  Good luck mike with results when the "nurse" is back from her hollies.  Is there no one else in the nhs or is she some exppert



To be honest hobie i dont mind waiting or just getting on with what i have to do to keep well...My surgery down here in the south is if you miss an appointment see you in 3 weeks...Im going to ask if there is a drop in centre somewhere as it will fit round my work and home life easier....


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

becky_boo said:


> Hi there and welcome =),
> 
> Im in the same boat as you I only got diagnosed on the 3 weeks ago with type one so I know how you feel at the moment.
> I think the fact they have left you to control it with diet means your type two, I am type one and was taken into hospital and put straight on insulin.
> ...



Hello becky boo
                         sorry to hear u had a bit of a cry and a sorryfull day but im a plasterer and work on building sites for 20 years and i cried when i looked at the carbs on a vacum pack of smoked mackeral...I sobbed to meself and said i cant eat anything.After that i ate only what i was allowed and told myself to get a grip...Its hard know aint it...Keep it real


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Another welcome to the forum - sounds like you've done a fair bit of reading/lurking



i like to lurk more...


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

robofski said:


> Welcome to the forum Mike, plenty of people here to answer your questions or listen when you want to have a moan!  You sound like you're very positive and making progress even before you've seen the DSN so that's a great start.
> 
> Many T2 struggle getting testing strips prescribed, I hope your not one of them, try and show them how your using the results from your self funded strips to make informed decisions about your diabetes and how different things affect you, as has been said, we are all different and there is no 'One rule fits all' so you need information to make good decisions.
> 
> Dan



Cheers dan 
               yeah i was going to go in on monday and put that to the nurse...i wouldnt of known that a peach would send me on a journey that i have'nt been on since the late 80s rave scene...11.1 when i got home so god knows what i was 2 hours before!!  Im new to all this but it would pay the nhs to look after me now ...I might get what i ask for we will see..


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Welcome .....10 pints eh???? wooo hoooo......lol...well you can still have guilty pleasure's....or what's the point??? i have a cheeky drink on the weekend and does not mess about with MY bl to much just depends on what i eat....if anything ....my point is you gotta have something to look forward to, just go easy [/QUOT
> 
> Im of out tonight jalapino...goin for a steak and a few chips,some red wine and maybe a wee vodka to wash it down...Tomo a run ,bike ride and badmington on sunday should make my numbers readable...Life aint that bad...have a good weekend..


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 20, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> Hello becky boo
> sorry to hear u had a bit of a cry and a sorryfull day but im a plasterer and work on building sites for 20 years and i cried when i looked at the carbs on a vacum pack of smoked mackeral...I sobbed to meself and said i cant eat anything.After that i ate only what i was allowed and told myself to get a grip...Its hard know aint it...Keep it real


  Hi and welcome to the forum.

Unless there was some sauce in the vacuum pack then mackerel are perfect for diabetics.  No carbs in the ones I buy, even the tinned ones.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 20, 2012)

hi welcome to the forum


----------



## burnsyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Unless there was some sauce in the vacuum pack then mackerel are perfect for diabetics.  No carbs in the ones I buy, even the tinned ones.



i think it might of been the salt ..i cant remember now will get back to you on that...there was no sauce it was smoked from morrisons in  the fishy bit...Maybe i wont cry when im reading labels cherrypie...im going out now to cry into my pint boo hoo....


----------

